

Frank Sinatra’s views on organized religion were decades ahead of his time - wslh
http://deadstate.org/frank-sinatras-views-on-organized-religion-were-decades-ahead-of-his-time/

======
valarauca1
Frank Sinatra is a complicated person. Generally his views were quite ahead of
the time and surprisingly liberal. Support school integration in the 1950's
was very ahead of its time.

------
rootbear
It's interesting that such a famous public figure would make such statements,
so antagonistic to organized religion, at that time. That Simply Wasn't Done
in the early sixties, as far as I know (I was too young to be aware of such
things). I wonder if there was, as Sinatra suggested might happen, a backlash
after the interview was published.

------
coldtea
Sounds more like rehashed trite observations.

Nothing deep or "decades ahead of his time" in them.

------
erik123
I totally agree that witch doctors, commercialized superstition, and spiritual
hypocrites plague the realm of religion. But then again, plaguing the field of
software, we have Microsoft, Apple, and other witch doctors. Does that mean
that we should abandon the field of software? There is also linux, gnu, github
and lots of other useful things, no?

~~~
coldtea
Well, Linux, Gnu, etc are witch doctors too. Trust noone.

